# How-to smoke venison brats



## jschutt

Hello All!

I am a first-timer here and have a quick question on how to smoke venison brats.  We have made brats for several years and have just grilled them.  I was given an electric smoker as a Christmas gift and would like to try it out with some of our brats.

I have learned that we are supposed to use a cure in the brats, but I did not do that.  Am I still able to smoke them?  Should I par-boil them first?

Forgive me if I've asked any stupid questions!  I am totally new to this!

Thanks in advance

Jesse


----------



## grothe

Welcome to SMF...without a cure, I'd stick with grillin them


----------



## jschutt

Would I be able to pre-cook or par-boil them first and still get some smoke into them?


----------



## grothe

I've never tried, but don't see why not.


----------



## jschutt

What internal temps should I be looking for?

Thanks for helping by the way!


----------



## grothe

If memory serves me right....152* internal

No problem w/ the help...that's why we're here


----------



## jschutt

So, since I did not add a cure to them, does it sound right to par-boil them for about 10 minutes... and then?  Can I put them in the smoker for awhile?  I am not looking to preserve these.  I want to cook them for supper


----------



## grothe

You should fully cook before smoking...just to be save.


----------



## jschutt

OK.  Once I have them fully cooked, what should I expect?  Xhours or until Xdegrees?


----------



## trapper

I think you just have to avoid having them in the danger zone for more than 4 hours. I cook brats all the time on my Weber at around 250 deg. to 300 deg.  I usually take them to 160-165 internal but 152 might be ok. Since they are only in the smoke a couple hours I see no need for cure.


----------



## kingudaroad

No need to par boil. You just need to smoke them faster without cure. Smoke at 225 to 240 till internal temp of 150 to 160. They will be great!! If they need to keep warm till the rest of the meal is done, you can simmer some onions and peppers in beer and throw them in there after the smoke.


----------



## jschutt

Thanks everyone!  I'll work on this and let you know how it goes!


----------



## grothe

Oppps! I got cold smokin on the brain today...sorry!!!


----------



## jschutt

Remember, I'm a beginner!  What do you mean by this?


----------



## grothe

You'll be fine smoking them at 225*-250*....for some reason I thought you were cold smokin (lower Temps).
Sorry to confuse you and steer ya in the wrong direction....My Fault!!!!


----------



## jschutt

So essentially I can treat the smoker as if I were grilling the brats?  Without cure?  If so, that's great!

Any idea about how long it would take to get 8 brats up to 160 when smoking at 250?


----------



## grothe

Yup...as Trapper said, they only take a couple hours.

Again, sorry!


----------



## jschutt

Hey - Nothing to apologize for!  I GREATLY appreciate the help!


----------



## jerseyhunter

How'd you make out?
I wouldn't make it a practice of smoking  your brats without curing.


----------



## meat hunter

I really can not offer any info that has not already been submitted here. I would suggest 2 things. First, if you are interested in smoking meats and want to expand on it to other areas other than brauts, get yourself a decent thermometer, preferably one that comes with 2 probes, one for the meat and one for the smoker itself. (Digital) That way you can watch your temps without opening the smoker to see if things are done. Second, pick up a copy of Ryteks book"Great sausage recipes and meat curing" You can find that on ebay for about 20 bucks or so. Author Rytek Kutas. I have been a member on this forum for a little over 2 months and have gained a tremendous amount of knowledge since doing so. Also, the book is a must have in my opinion. Really cuts the learning curve and provides tons of great recipes. Hope this helps you a bit.


----------



## brandonthompson

Well as many of us I am new to this as well.. And had a question regarding the brats too. I have now gained a mixer, stuffer, vac sealer and got my smoker build done. Basically I'm looking to make some 60/40 bratwurst. 60 veni/40 pork, what I wanna do Is get some smoke on them and then save them for grilling or frying. Now, to be safe if I had to guess this way may not be possible but, if it was could a guy uses really low temp on the burner to get chips smoking to penetrate the casing? Sorry if I sound insane or if its not possible, I just really like the ole bratwurst and have some extra hog casings.
thanks guys

Brandon


----------



## timberjet

I am fairly new to this as well and have meat thawing for brats at the moment. I have done quite a bit of reading and think most of these guys would recommend a cure like cure #1, I had a heck of a time finding some cure yesterday. Actually bought several packs of jerky brine just for the pink cure packets they come with, only I could find near me. Have to get some bulk online soon. Hope this helps but I think this is what you need to do for what you are wanting. Someone more knowledgable will chime in soon. I am watching.


----------



## brandonthompson

Timber,

Thats what i was thinking as well with a brownsugar cure or the pink cure, i have a few different brat blends that i am going to try. The only thing with the smoking im worrying about drying out the meat too much, no one likes to eat dry brats lol... that's more of what i'm looking for a successful way of smoking fresh stuffed brats with my choice of flavoring and not dry out the brats. 

thanks


----------



## boykjo

Hey brandon, Welcome to SMF and were glad to have you aboard..... Brats are fresh sausage and its not recommended to cold smoke fresh sausage unless you add cure to the meat then they are not brats anymore. You can cold smoke fresh sausage but it will have to be 42 degrees or colder.  You will need hang the sausage and dry to create a pelicle so the smoke will adhere to the casing. Thats where the casing becomes tacky and the smoke sticks. it doesnt take a lot of smoke to get the flavor..... Are you wanting to make the brats,,, add smoke and freeze for later.. thaw then cook?


----------



## brandonthompson

Thanks man. Yes essentially I wanna take some venison/pork 60/40 may even try 50/50 anyways and use a brat seasoning and hang get some smoke flavor and then package and freeze to be fried or grilled or whatever later on.


----------



## boykjo

You can but it will have to be cold smoked refrigerated or in an area colder than 40 degrees with a supply of cold smoke... May i suggest after the sausage is made,  hang the sausge in the fridge and let it form a pellicle then roll it in some liquid smoke then package and freeze.. I havent done this but it makes sense to me...... I do 50/50 pork shoulder and venison


----------

